# Craftsman Router Crafter



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone familiar with it? I have one never used it and am wanting to find a new home for it. It turns a router into a lathe, it will turn sprials. Its like a large pen wizard.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I've seen them but never have used one or seen one used in person. I'm not sure if they even make them anymore. Here is a good link to a guy that knows how to use them. gb

http://www.twistedtimber.net/


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I have one that is missing some pieces.


----------

